# big bear does nothing



## lilbigtonka

This bike is killing me lol....we bought it super beat up and am slowing getting it good....was running shut it off now nothing put a brand new solenoid on it thinking that was it and nope.....neutral light won't come on won't make a sound when you turn key on and you can't pull start it either.....it does nothing was working perfect, all the fuses are good and connections tight no broke wires.......where should I move onto now the ecu...


----------



## eagleeye76

Wires for the kill switch???


----------



## lilbigtonka

Hmmm I need to check that I don't know why they would all of a sudden just go tho 

the wetter the better


----------



## narfbrain

neutral positioning sensor maybe ??? dont know about yammies do they have the brake over ride to start it in gear? my guess if you dont have a neutral light..... have you tried rolling or rocking it to see if it pops into neutral?


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yes bike is in neutral....i thought I could switch ecu since I have 2 bears here but the ecu is different since one is 2wd and other is 4wd....how can I test a ecu or am I out of luck 

the wetter the better


----------



## narfbrain

ya i wouldnt know how to check it myself but have you tried locating and testing the neutral positioning sensor......also do you get ignition power anywhere else? possibly ignition switch?


----------



## lilbigtonka

got it figured out the one connecter under the seat has corroded connection somewhat.....took a test light and did every wire and of course it was one of the last ones i checked lol....could never be the first


----------



## JPs300

It's always the last thing checked, but then again after you found it would you keep checking? - lol

From my experience around one, those BB's have a HORRIBLE electrical system.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yes this is the 3rd time it has given me trouble.....good thing is there is only so many things it can be lol......I couldn't imagine one with brute kind of wiring lol


----------

